# Config Parralels Desktop 18 - Win11



## Francki33 (29 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour à tous,

J’aimerais savoir si il y a beaucoup de différence à l’usage de win11 via parallèles desktop 18 sur :
  - un mba M2 - 24go de ram
  - un mbp M1 Pro 14 - 32go de ram

Je n’arrive pas à trouver de n’enchérît entre le MBA-M2 et le MBP-M1Pro

Merci pour votre aide

Francki


----------



## ericse (29 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,
le M1 Pro est approximativement 50% plus performant (6 coeurs performance contre 4, meilleur refroidissement), ça devrait se voir aussi avec Windows.


----------

